# 220v, 30 Amp 3 Prong to Standard 120v Outlet



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Willsca said:


> New to this forum and thinking about doing a little DIY electrical work. I am trying to convert a 220v, 30 Amp 3 Prong to Standard 120v Outlet. Just trying to figure out if this is feasible or if I should just scrap the dryer and get a gas one.
> 
> Thanks


Wiring is not a hobby, hire a licensed electrician.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

yeah you just have to jumper phase A and phase B so they balance out to 120V


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Willsca said:


> New to this forum and thinking about doing a little DIY electrical work.


I guess you overlooked the part during sign up that this site is NOT for DIY type questions and topics. It is for professionals in the electrical field only.

Please go to www.diychatroom.com


----------

